# USB trouble "device descriptor read/64, error -71" etc.

## DiskDoc

A problem with the USB ports has been irritating me for three weeks now (since I put this computer together). From browsing around the web it seems a few people have the same problem. Here I'll gather some links to other places on the web where people are discussing this. If I remember what I read correctly (very tired now), some people started having problems since 2.6.15.

Problem: Connecting USB-devices (memory, mouse) to 2.0 ports fails. Using the two front ports (1.0? Connected by cable to the m/b) works fine.

Possible solutions: I've tried 

```
modprobe -r ehci-hcd
```

 since it seems to help many who have this problem - but it doesn't work for me  :Sad:  Same problem remains but instead with uhci. I tried the "use_old_method" thing too but it didn't help.

Relevant (?) links:

http://lists-archives.org/linux-usb-users/02493-ehci-hcd-device-descriptor-read-64-error-71.html

http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/11/7/165

http://kerneltrap.org/node/7026

http://www.spencerkellis.net/archives.php?post=usb-under-fc5-device

http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/10/30/362

http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg15224.html

http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg18030.html

http://www.mepis.org/node/5860

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180895

My system:

M/B: ECS K7S5A Pro 5.0

On the back, the ports are part of two separate metal "boxes" soldered to the m/b, containing two ports each - no cables.

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 735 Host (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS85C503/5513 (LPC Bridge)

00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

00:02.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07)

00:02.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07)

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev d0)

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 90)

00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 30)

00:13.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 50)

00:13.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 50)

00:13.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 51)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
```

Plugging a USB-memorystick into one of the back (2.0 and 1.1?) slots I get a lot of this:

```
USB device using ehci_hcd and address 124

usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 126

usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

hub 5-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 2.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: port 2 reset error -110

hub 5-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)

usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

.

.

.
```

lsusb -v:

```
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:13.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             4

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

    TT think time 8 FS bits

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0xc8

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0x5e 

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0001.0501 C_CONNECT highspeed power connect

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c501 Logitech, Inc. Cordless Mouse Receiver

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x046d Logitech, Inc.

  idProduct          0xc501 Cordless Mouse Receiver

  bcdDevice            9.10

  iManufacturer           1 Logitech

  iProduct                2 USB Receiver

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           34

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower               50mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Devices

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.10

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      82

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval              10

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

  iProduct                2 OHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:02.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             3

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0002

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Ganged overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0xc8

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0x5e 

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0303 lowspeed power enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

  iProduct                2 OHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:02.3

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             3

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0002

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Ganged overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0xc8

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0x5e 

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:13.1

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0xc8

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0x5e 

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:13.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0xc8

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0x5e 

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power
```

----------

